# SX Mini MX Class



## Rob Fisher (2/1/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (2/1/18)

What a beauty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/18)

I have always liked the SX Mini range and the MX is another quality mod. They are very well built (and always a little heavy) and the quality is really top notch. The "fall over" issue with the MX is real but is very comfortable in the hand and if you are like me who always has the mod in my hand comfort is really high on my agenda. The menu system is simple once you go through the brief tutorial above and the mod has bluetooth so you can make changes on your iPhone with the app if you want to.

You can put on a 24mm tank with no overhang.

If you are looking for a high quality mod this is a great buy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

Wow @Rob Fisher , thats great!!
Wishing you well with it
Let us know how it compares to some of your other great single batt mods when youve had a chance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (2/1/18)

@Rob Fisher where did you get it from if i may ask?And how much did it set you back?

The fall over seems to be a stress though


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/18)

BATMAN said:


> @Rob Fisher where did you get it from if i may ask?And how much did it set you back?
> 
> The fall over seems to be a stress though



https://www.e-wolk.nl/en/sxmini-mx-class.html € 169,99

And it's also available at VaporDNA as well. https://www.vapordna.com/YiHi-SXMini-MX-Class-SX480J-BT-75W-TC-Box-Mod-p/sxmimx.htm 
$149.99

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (3/1/18)

It's finally here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos (3/1/18)

It not wapari size but it is beautiful...
I now own 2 regulated mods (besides billet boxes ofcourse)

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## antonherbst (3/1/18)

Oh that does look good. @Rob Fisher or @Christos could one of you post a photo here with the mx and a 24mm atty on it please. I would like to see if the “atty seat” is the same as on the qclass.


----------



## Christos (3/1/18)

Here you go @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (3/1/18)

Christos said:


> Here you go @antonherbst
> View attachment 117976
> View attachment 117977
> View attachment 117978



Oh wow. Perfect thanks @Christos 

It looks like the seat is wider than the qclass seat for atties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (3/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> Oh wow. Perfect thanks @Christos
> 
> It looks like the seat is wider than the qclass seat for atties.


Well it's a it's 24mm cap. I don't own any 24mm atties ATM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

Looks lovely @Christos !
Love how it looks and the shape
And that fire button!

Wishing you well with it!

Marevllous!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/1/18)

A positive review yesterday by Vaping with Vic:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/1/18)

Short update...

Negatives
1. The fire button press is a bit too hard.
2. The fall over ability of this mod is really annoying and I have taken to lying it down rather!
3. Every Now and again I get a "Weak Battery" warning when the battery is just fine... I have to remove the battery and put it back in to fix the issue.

Postives
1. The mod is really comfortable and can be held in the hand for long periods of time no problem.
2. Love the fact I have another mod that can handle 23mm and 24mm tanks.
3. Really well made and is wearing really well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/18)

White one arrived! Boom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/1/18)

Wish this had taken a 21700. feel like 18650s are becoming outdated


----------



## VapingSquid (30/1/18)

Why no USB C


----------



## Christos (30/1/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Wish this had taken a 21700. feel like 18650s are becoming outdated


Where can we find some decent 20700's that aren't ijoy?
Unfortunately 18650s aren't being replaced anytime soon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheV (11/4/18)

Firmware v1.32 is out with the following note:


> 1. Revise the battery detection algorithm by integrating the MCU software;
> 2. Optimized the Bluetooth Feature, enhanced the reliability of the Bluetooth pairing and connection.
> 3.Fixed the display issues: when the APP connects to the device, reload the battery and restart the device, the APP will automatically connect to the device without any display issues.


Link

Hopefully this addresses @Rob Fisher's Negative point 3 above:


> Every Now and again I get a "Weak Battery" warning when the battery is just fine... I have to remove the battery and put it back in to fix the issue.



As a side note, since v1.3 a battery pull was no longer required for the above issue. Hopefully it is completely remedied now.
I've not had the warning yet but I've only had the mod for a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (12/4/18)

2 batteries later and absolutely no warnings. Firmware is looking good!
@BioHAZarD has also been through a couple of cycles without issues I believe.

@Amir, @JsPLAYn... have you guys updated yet?


----------



## Amir (12/4/18)

TheV said:


> 2 batteries later and absolutely no warnings. Firmware is looking good!
> @BioHAZarD has also been through a couple of cycles without issues I believe.
> 
> @Amir, @JsPLAYn... have you guys updated yet?



I've had the battery warning once a long time ago when I just got the mod and I was running a really high resistance coil. Never had an issue since and i haven't yet done a software update.


----------



## TheV (12/4/18)

Amir said:


> I've had the battery warning once a long time ago when I just got the mod and I was running a really high resistance coil. Never had an issue since and i haven't yet done a software update.


That is good to hear


----------

